
Show HN: League of Legends Class Co-Occurrence in Official Champion Data - shahinrostami
https://shahinrostami.com/posts/statistics/data-is-beautiful/league-of-legends-classes/
======
justonebanana
not sure if I agree with some of these. For example TF is listed as mage mage,
when he is built as a marksman not so rarely, and Maokai seems more of a tank
tank than a tank mage.

